# Going to hit KN tomorrow



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I am planning to hit KN tomorrow and hop on the Shirley B III. Taking my son out with me. I know they have been doing well with perch and I have been hearing rumblings that croakers are moving into the bay. Will report on how we did tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

go get umm' G hype,, i will be waitin for your report.. hope you have a good day.............tite lines......<)))>{...


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> go get umm' G hype,, i will be waitin for your report.. hope you have a good day.............tite lines......<)))>{...


We are almost ready to go. Weather report checked, cooler rinsed, lunch fixed and packed, rods checked, truck gassed up. All we need is fish on the hooks.


----------

